# Sprint Htc Evo 3D/shooter Shipped Roms



## Karl

These will bring your phone back to stock/shipped condition

(BEWARE YOU WILL LOSE ROOT )

PC86IMG_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.17.651.5_Radio_1.06 .00.1216_NV_NV_spcs_1.42_release_233304-signed.zip
http://www.filesonic.com/file/SDD3RX...304-signed.zip
http://fp.io/25f8a4m2/
MD5: 558A394BD9D83EF6E8A980639510B54F

Download RUU_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.3_Radio_0.97.10. 0808_NV_SPCS_1.31_003_release_219445_signed.exe for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: 15D8ED1BB45F85FFA687B86966AC0F01

Download PG86IMG_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.3_Radio_0.97 .10.0808_NV_SPCS_1.31_003_release_219445-signed.zip for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: ED069A002ABEE5521FD781FB26AF02E6

Download RUU_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.2_Radio_0.97.10. 0808_NV_SPCS_1.31_003_release_208230_signed.exe for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: 006AECA525A1A121A79FFD3F2AEDACEA

Download PG86IMG_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_2.08.651.2_Radio_0.97 .10.0808_NV_SPCS_1.31_003_release_208230-signed.zip for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: FB976B8F3295D328CF70AEBDE22DA25C

Download RUU_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_1.13.651.7_Radio_0.97.10. 0530_NV_NV_SPCS_1.16_release_198109_signed.exe for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: 8C7702F1D7A53C82227D027DE22EBFA5

Download PG86IMG_Shooter_S_Sprint_WWE_1.13.651.7_Radio_0.97 .10.0530_NV_NV_SPCS_1.16_release_198109-signed.zip for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: 662557445835EAB6B9D44CB89786EE5E

Download RUU_Shooter_Sprint_WWE_1.11.651.2_Radio_radio_0.97 .00.0518_NV_SPCS_1.15_release_193503_signed.exe for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: B5B4AF86B0A8443CF39D3A37C6FD7791

Download PG86IMG_Shooter_Sprint_WWE_1.11.651.2_Radio_radio_ 0.97.00.0518_NV_SPCS_1.15_release_193503_signed.zi p for free on Filesonic.com
MD5: 643CC8E5C881F87D10851E8E214A0C04


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Awesome, I was looking for this yesterday, had to run back to XDA, glad it will be _here_ next time I need it


----------



## crashbang

Hells yeah. Been looking for this. Thanks a bunch


----------



## SuperDiva

It will stock you but not remove the **relocked** status in hboot menu correct?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

evil_devnull said:


> It will stock you but not remove the **relocked** status in hboot menu correct?


Actually, these won't work with the HTC unlock, only on an S-OFF phone. On HBOOT 1.40 and 1.30


Code:


fastboot oem writesecureflag 3

 will change it back to S-ON without the relocked banner


----------



## SuperDiva

*yeah, 1.50.00 is my curse which will be addressed soon thanks man.*


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Haha, I feel ya. I had a fukcing meltdown in the Sprint store parkinglot when i saw HBOOT 1.50 on the relacement 3VO they gave me.


----------



## SuperDiva

Reversing the bin entries is on my list of things to do.

1.) Fully automate Shift Rooting Tool Kit
2.) Fully automate TWRP 2.0 installs for all builds
3.) Reverse HTC Evo 3D hboot relock .bin bianaries.
4.) Have a Beagel...Like a BOSS

Not in that order.
The hboot issue is on hold till i get a donor unit to test the tactics i have only sub tested on mine.... Im not bricking my unit for nothing.


----------



## yousefk

evil_devnull said:


> Reversing the bin entries is on my list of things to do.
> 
> 1.) Fully automate Shift Rooting Tool Kit
> 2.) Fully automate TWRP 2.0 installs for all builds
> 3.) Reverse HTC Evo 3D hboot relock .bin bianaries.
> 4.) Have a Beagel...Like a BOSS
> 
> Not in that order.
> The hboot issue is on hold till i get a donor unit to test the tactics i have only sub tested on mine.... Im not bricking my unit for nothing.


If I end up needing to get a replacement from best-buy anytime soon, I'll give you the replacement. That way, if anything breaks, I can just say that I got a broken unit. But this will have to be done pretty quickly after I get the replacement.


----------

